# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  استفاده از pakage ایجاد شده ssis در برنامه

## venoos6485

چطور pakage ایجاد شده ssis را در برنامه استفاده کنم؟؟؟
لطفن راهنمایی بفرمایید !

----------


## stabesh

سلام
لطفا اگر از دوستان کسی با SSIs کار کرده یا لینکی رو میشناسه معرفی کنه 
روش نصب 
روش استفاده
مرسی

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

> سلام
> لطفا اگر از دوستان کسی با SSIs کار کرده یا لینکی رو میشناسه معرفی کنه 
> روش نصب 
> روش استفاده
> مرسی


برای نصب که کافی ویژوال استودیو 2010 را نصب کنید نرم افزار SSIS نصب می شود !
روش استفاده هم که خیلی گسترده می باشد بستگی به نیاز شما داره هم می توانید از DTS ها استفاده نمایید برای انتقال اطلاعات بین سرورها مختلف و هم از Report Service برای ساخت گزارشات وب سرویسی وهم از دیتا آنالیزها جهت استفاده در بحث تجزیه و تحلیل داده های بزرگ و ... 
پس ابتدا باید روش استفاده خود را انتخاب نمایید و سپس از مقاله های اینترنتی استفاده کنید البته غالب این مقاله ها کلی آموزش میدهند مباحث مهمی که در استفاده از این نرم افزار وجود دارد مانند تعریف CS ها و نحوه استفاده از پکیج ها را به خوبی توضیح نمی دهند برای همین در صورتی که استفاده کردید و مشکلی داشتید در همین جا مطرح کنید

----------


## fakhravari

ابتدا از sql باید integeration servise catalogs را create کنید. و بعد از ssis  دیپلوی کنید.
اول باید پکیج ssis نصب کنید تا فعال بشه

----------

